# Finished Products



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love looking at pictures of models, however I find it a bit of a nuisance scrolling through pages upon pages of comments just for 3 or 4 pics. Therefore, I created this thread for pictures only. It is for displaying completely finished models and terrain pieces that you wish to share with the Heresy community, but are happy enough with it to not want comments.

I will start us off with the 2008 GD model, which I finished this weekend. He is also the beginning of my smurfs chapter (see sig), and he will lead the 8th company.

So, without further ado:
Captain Numitor of the Ultramarines 8th Company!


(I just realised that while typing this my mother has left the house with the camera that the photos are on, so when she gets back I promise photos)


EDIT: I just some realised that some people love commenting on other people's minatures. If you have a WIP thread for it, please include a link so that people can have their say.


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

I believe the gallery serves this purpose, but then again not many use it...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I believe the gallery serves this purpose, but then again not many use it...


It is but a thread with nothing but pics of minis that folks are proud of will only be a good one. I will allow it gladly.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, pics will be up tonight I promise!! From now, pics only!


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

hmmm....seems this thread has not taken off as well as I thought it would... time to add some pics:

CAPTAIN NUMITOR, ULTRAMARINES 8th COMPANY! Finally!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


>


Wraithlord is this a cryx baneknight conversion


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Those Thousand Sons and the guy on the...whatever that is, Lizardman thing I can't remember the name of, are awesome.


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe the last 2 posts are comments... tut tut

I am joking, but seriously, if you want to ask a question or post a comment, please PM the user. Sounds a bit strict I know, but this thread is not intended for comments.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

above termi is the best model ive done in my opinion in terms of converting etc. but he is by far the model i take most pride in.


----------



## devilgaunt (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just finished this guy for GD next year:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Hate ot have to follow Munky's amazing minis, specailly the Space Marine, but here goes.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Kuffy


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)




----------

